# Overvolting a golf cart motor



## Dalardan (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Has someone here messed a lot with golf cart motors? It is easy to find on the internet a 11.4HP @ 48V golf cart motor for around 525$. I'm looking into doing a series-parallel setup of two (or more) of those to get something interesting for a small car.

http://www.golfcarttrader.com/Electric Motors_/Columbia.htm
(Look for the GCT13940C)

Is this 11.4 HP peak rated or continuous rated? If this is a continuous rating, this means that it can handle something like 175 amps. This way, as far as I keep the motor current around 175 amps, it's cooling capabilities should take care of watever power I put into it. By playing with the advance of the brushes, I may be able to power it with 72, 96 or even 120 volts. 

Also, would the mecanical resistance of the windings of the rotor allow it to spin in the 5-6000 RPM range? Exept when arcing (that can be cancelled by an advance of the brushes), how can I know which top RPM I can get?

Dalardan


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Dalardan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Has someone here messed a lot with golf cart motors?


Hi Dal,

I've messed a bit with GC motors.


> (Look for the GCT13940C)
> Is this 11.4 HP peak rated or continuous rated?


My bet it is a peak power. Looks like a totally enclsed motor. Continuous rating likely to be 2 to 3 hp.



> Also, would the mecanical resistance of the windings of the rotor allow it to spin in the 5-6000 RPM range?


Probably



> Exept when arcing (that can be cancelled by an advance of the brushes), how can I know which top RPM I can get?


Buy two. Spin one until it comes apart. Back off 10 percent and use that for max RPM on the good one.

Seriously, that looks like it is maybe an Hitachi where as the ones with the aluminum ring and no pole bolts are GEs. I have used both. They both work. Hitachi is a much more robust motor. I like it better. I wouldn't worry about it until 8,000 RPM. But no guarantees. Stick to around 6K max.

As far as "rating" goes, forgetaboutit. Just mod the thing so you can blow lots of air thru it. GC motors are likely limited by brush temp. Put a sensor on the brush and keep it below 180 degrees C. Stop if you smell smoke.

Of course with GC motors, how you going to mount the thing? No drive end bearing, no drive end at all for that matter. And not much of an output shaft to work with.

Do you really need the brand new expensive souped up GC motor? GC motors are fairly easy to find on eBay and the like. Guys sell off the OE motors when they hop up their carts. Might save a bundle getting a couple of those and working out your "details" and then go for the premium motors later.

Anyway, good luck,

major


----------

